# Walleywourld



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys talked to walmart yesterday and they want a bid. 

Measurements
450,000 sf
800' by 8' of sidewalks (can be done by plow, or 4 wheeler)
open 24 hrs


It gets a lot of traffic, but i live in a small town and a lot to me is not a lot to you guys.
A friend of mine offered his back hoe if i need it. there are plenty of places to put snow.
We typically only get a few inches at a time, and only a few times each year. I feel i have enough equipment to handle it. Manager said that she wants us there as soon as it starts, and salt is up to me payup 

How do you bid something this large?

By the season, hour, or by the push? I don't have any other contracts that go by the season, so maybe hourly or by the push.

By the push, if she wants us there as soon as it starts i could be there for 30 hours if it keeps snowing  

By the hour, I don't want to sound cocky but I can plow a lot faster than my competition, for the fact that I am the only guy ( how can i say this) running good plows. Everyone else runs 7-8' Meyer or western straight plows. 

I plow by the job, i charge a lot more than my competition, per hour, but i can plow a lot faster. If I bid by the hour I will be much higher hourly than my competition, but for good reason. 

Thanks for the help, ahead of time  


Also any advise on price is very helpful.payup


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Normally anything that big is bid on by the season. I know the 3 walmarts in my area are all bid seasonally. To help figure out a seasonal bid you need to know the average inches, ice events, and average storms. Provide that info and you will get a better number.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you were to bill per push and you are there as soon as it starts snowing, how do you know when 1 push is over and the next one starts? Plus if it starts to snow and you salt right away it is pointless to start plowing right away. If there is high traffic the salt will work well and help keep a lot of the snow melted.

For a seasonal contract you need to know your average pushes. Our contacts that we are only allowed to push at night we average 18 pushes. For our lots that have to be kept clean(as best we can) during the day we will average 25 plows. We will plow entrances and exits and lane ways during the snowfall. I also had one place that I used to salt. I had the green light to go as I saw fit but it had to be bare except during a huge storm. I would salt that place on average 90 times per year. That is double any other contract I have.

If you can plow that fast and are confident in your info then I would bid a seasonal price. If everything else you have is per push this will help even out your profit for the year. It will help in an easy year and hurt a little in a bad year and be the same in an average year.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am working on averages right now. As soon as i get somthing i will update.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have gone over my info from the last few years and came up with this.

I usually salt 16 times per season ( including ice events)

Snow fall ( except last year, due to p** poor winter)
5 events @ 1-3"
3 events @ 3-5"
1 event @ 6-10"
and only one event in the last 4 years over 10" ( 17")


don't count the walks, I have a sub. xysport 

450,000 sf
open 24 hrs

I am thinking of a seasonal contract, did the math and came up with a price. wanted to know if someone would do it also so i can compare. thanks 

I do have a 4 wd loader.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

anybody want to help?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is a pure guess because I don't live anywhere close to you. You will plow the 1-3" once per storm at 10 hrs/plow. The 3-5" maybe twice/storm and the 6-10" 3 times per storm. This would mean keeping things open during the day while it is snowing. 10 hours per plowing event. 140 hours of plowing for the year. Plug in your hourly rate and that is my guess for what it's worth. How long does it take for 10" of snow to fall where you are?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would guess 12- 15 hours? Probably more


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You have seen the lot, but 15 hours for just over 10 acres is a lot of time. It must be really cut up. What are you using for equipment?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have 
boss v 9'2
boss v 8'2
meyer 8'
meyer 8'
4 by 4 front end loader
several salt spreaders
lots of time
I owne the boss'es sub the meyer's and sub the loader.
what do you think?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't under estimate the time it takes to plow a SuperWM open 24hrs. How is the traffic flow in there? We have one that is crazy busy and people like to stop in front of the plow to wait on Ma to load the groceries. Stinks trying to start from a dead standstill with a plow heaping with wet snow and 6 cars behind you waiting to get thru. Snows during the day are bad, but even at 2am the lot is busy anyday of the year. We sweep this lot 7 days a week so I know this for a fact. There are many many many variables that go into plowing a 24hr WM. I would not recommend a seasonal price if you can help it. At least not the first year or two of service.


----------

